# What medicines do we must have always at home?



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi

In my country the vet's for exotic animals are rare, and most of all, they do not know how to treat a dendrobate. 
So, please tell me what medicines must I have at home to give the first aid to help in some disease like parasites or vitamins deficience?

Pedro


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a thread that may help http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/9973-froggy-first-aid-kit.html


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so stupid, how can i didn't see that topic? Thanks jig1, that's exactly what I'm looking for


----------

